# Top hymn picks



## Greg

From the Reformed standpoint, what is everyone's favorite hymns in terms of being theologically sound? Hymns that are rich in conveying the truths we've been given in Scripture.


----------



## Hippo

"Rock Of Ages" by Toplady

Rock of ages, cleft for me, 
Let me hide myself in Thee! 
Let the Water and the Blood, 
From thy riven Side which flow'd, 
Be of Sin the double Cure, 
Cleanse me from its Guilt and Pow'r. 


Not the Labors of my hands 
Can fulfill thy Law's demands: 
Could my zeal no respite know, 
Could my tears forever flow, 
All for Sin could not atone: 
Thou must save, and thou alone! 


Nothing in my hand I bring; 
Simply to thy Cross I cling; 
Naked, come to thee for Dress; 
Helpless, look to thee for grace; 
Foul, I to the Fountain fly: 
Wash me, SAVIOR, or I die! 


Whilst I draw this fleeting breath 
When my eye-strings break in death 
When I soar through tracts unknown 
See thee on thy Judgment-Throne 
ROCK of ages, cleft for me, 
Let me hide myself in THEE!

I love the original text, eye-strings and all.

Rather biziarly Wesley's "How can it be that I should gain" is actually a great Calvinst hymn 

Long my imprisoned spirit lay,
Fast bound in sin and nature’s night;
Thine eye diffused a quickening ray—
I woke, the dungeon flamed with light;
My chains fell off, my heart was free,
I rose, went forth, and followed Thee.
My chains fell off, my heart was free,
I rose, went forth, and followed Thee.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell

Psalms 1 through 150

As a non-EP friend of mine once said: “It would be impolite to go the house of a great composer for a time of singing, one responsible for writing one hundred and fifty of the greatest hits of all time, and leaving without singing even one of his songs.”


----------



## Marrow Man

I'm mighty partial to "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God."


----------



## Grymir

Mega-Dittos to A Mighty Fortress!!


----------



## Ivan

Mike's choice is mine as well: _Rock of Ages_


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

And Can It Be

Stricken Smitten and Afflicted


----------



## Hippo

I have never heard my favourite "Rock of Ages" sung in worship and being EP these days I doubt if I ever will.


----------



## Ivan

Hippo said:


> I have never heard my favourite "Rock of Ages" sung in worship and being EP these days I doubt if I ever will.



I'm not EP...I don't think there is a Southern Baptist church that is. In the churches that I have been member/pastor of I have heard/sung the song many times.

Funny thing, I think we have sung the song many more times in the churches that I have been pastor of....wonder why?


----------



## Whitefield

I have to go with A Mighty Fortress also. Both because of its history and its raw passion at the very beginning of Reformation.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Lift Up Yer Head, Ye Mighty Gates...

Be Still, My Soul...


----------



## OPC'n

I've always loved Rock of Ages...it certainly is my fav!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

In no particular order:

Holy, Holy, Holy - obviously the Trinity

Be Still My Soul - see above

A Mighty Fortress - see above

Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing - extent of God's grace

Before the Throne of God Above - our sinfulness contrasted with the extent and love of Christ's righteousness


----------



## Marrow Man

I always liked this "back in the day":

[video=youtube;Z9AoELpPryk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9AoELpPryk[/video]

(Warning: there is a 2nd Commandment violation in the video in a couple of quick spots  ).


----------



## Theognome

_It Is Well With My Soul_ by Horatio Spafford is near the top of my list.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

I'm surprised no one has picked Bible Songs # 280 ("Christian Unity"):

*Behold, how good a thing it is,
and how becoming well,
Together such as brethren are
in unity to dwell!
In unity to dwell!

Like precious ointment on the head,
that down the beard did flow,
Ev’n Aaron’s beard, and to the skirts,
did of his garments go.
Did of his garments go.

As Hermon’s dew, the dew that doth
on Zion’s hills descend:
For there the blessing God commands,
life that shall never end.
Life that shall never end.
*


----------



## OPC'n

Marrow Man said:


> I always liked this "back in the day":
> 
> YouTube - Glad - A Mighty Fortress
> 
> (Warning: there is a 2nd Commandment violation in the video in a couple of quick spots  ).



That is the biggest church I've ever seen in my life! It is gorgeous though!


----------



## Ivan

Theognome said:


> _It Is Well With My Soul_ by Horatio Spafford is near the top of my list.
> 
> Theognome



Good one. Do you know the story behind the hymn?


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It Is Well With My Soul_ by Horatio Spafford is near the top of my list.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one. Do you know the story behind the hymn?
Click to expand...


Indeed. Very Jobesque.

Theognome


----------



## Ivan

Theognome said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It Is Well With My Soul_ by Horatio Spafford is near the top of my list.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one. Do you know the story behind the hymn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Very Jobesque.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I can't imagine.


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good one. Do you know the story behind the hymn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Very Jobesque.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine.
Click to expand...


Nor I- it is very humbling. I would hope that I could sing praises after such a tragic loss, but I really don't think I could and I don't want to find out.

Theognome


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

I have many all time favorites such as: All Hail the Power of Jesus Name, O Love that will not let me go, Pass me not O Gentle Savior, It is Well, Before the Throne of God Above, Jesus Thou joy of Loving hearts
But here is one I can't stop listening to. Indelible Grace/Sandra McCracken sing this and it is beautiful. I could try and explain, but I'll let the words speak for themselves.


1. The love of Christ is rich and free;
Fixed on His own eternally;
Nor earth, nor hell, can it remove;
Long as He lives, His own He’ll love.

2. His loving heart engaged to be
Their everlasting Surety;
’Twas love that took their cause in hand,
And love maintains it to the end.

Chorus: Love cannot from its post withdraw;
Nor death, nor hell, nor sin, nor law,
Can turn the Surety’s heart away;
He’ll love His own to endless day.

3. Love has redeemed His sheep with blood;
And love will bring them safe to God;
Love calls them all from death to life;
And love will finish all their strife.

4. He loves through every changing scene,
Nor aught from Him can Zion wean;
Not all the wanderings of her heart
Can make His love for her depart.

5. At death, beyond the grave, He’ll love;
In endless bliss, His own shall prove
The blazing glory of that love
Which never could from them remove.


----------



## Ivan

Theognome said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Very Jobesque.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor I- it is very humbling. I would hope that I could sing praises after such a tragic loss, but I really don't think I could and I don't want to find out.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Agreed!


----------



## JBaldwin

My all time favorite is "A Mighty Fortress" but I have to say that "In Christ Alone" by Stuart Townend is pushing it's way to the very top of my list. 

“In Christ Alone”
In Christ Alone my hope is found. He is my Light, my strength my song.
This Cornerstone, this solid ground
Firm through the fiercest drought and storm.
What heights of love! What depths of peace,
When fears are stilled, when strivings cease.
My Comforter, my all in all, here in the love of Christ I stand.

In Christ alone, who took on flesh, fullness of God in helpless Babe
This gift of love and righteousness scorned by the ones He came to save
‘Til on that cross as Jesus died the wrath of God was satisfied,
For ev’ry sin on Him was laid. Here in the death of Christ I live.

There in the ground His body lay, Light of the world by darkness slain.
Then bursting forth in glorious day, up from the grave He rose again.
And as He stands in victory, sin’s curse has lost its grip on me.
For I am His, and He is mine, bought with the precious blood of Christ.

No guilt in life, no fear in death: This is the pow’r of Christ in me.
From life’s first cry to final breath, Jesus commands my destiny.
No pow’r of hell, no scheme of man can ever pluck me from His hand
‘Til He returns, or calls me home; here in the pow’r of Christ I’ll stand.
© 2002 Thank You Music


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

I too like "In Christ Alone"- particularly the third verse. "bursting forth in glorious day" Awesome words- death could not hold Him. He rose in triumph.

Regarding the story behind hymns. Some of them are just amazing. I think particularly of William Cowper. When we know the story, it makes the lyrics all the more powerful.


----------



## jfschultz

A number of good ones above. I would add "I Greet Thee Who My Sure Redeemer Art" (Trinity Hymnal 168).


----------



## Matthew1034

Ivan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor I- it is very humbling. I would hope that I could sing praises after such a tragic loss, but I really don't think I could and I don't want to find out.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed!
Click to expand...


+1 -- "Christ has regarded my helpless estate and has shed His own blood for my soul."

I LOVE IT!


----------



## davidsuggs

Mighty Fortress 
- Favorite Line: "Our helper He, amidst the flood of mortal ills prevailing"

In Christ Alone

Psalm 137

Be Thou My Vision 

From the Depths of Woe (Traditional Version)


----------



## BJClark

21st Century Calvinist;



> Regarding the story behind hymns. Some of them are just amazing. I think particularly of William Cowper. When we know the story, it makes the lyrics all the more powerful.



Our Music Minister shares the stories behind many of the hymns, and I agree it does make them all the more powerful.

"It Is Well" is also one of my favorites..



> My sin, oh, the bliss of this glorious thought!
> My sin, not in part but the whole,
> Is nailed to the cross, and I bear it no more,
> Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul!


----------



## lynnie

The Glad acapello version of this is my all time favorite hymn. I am sure they play that CD before the throne in between psalms . 

Crown Him with Many Crowns is my #2 fave. And that updated Vivki Cook version of Before the throne of God is beautiful. 

Rejoice, the Lord is King! 
Your Lord and King adore! 
Rejoice, give thanks, and 
sing and triumph evermore: 
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice! 

2 
Jesus, the Savior, reigns, 
The God of truth and love; 
When He had purged our stains, 
He took His seat above: 
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice! 

3 
His kingdom cannot fail, 
He rules o'er earth and heaven; 
The keys of death and grave 
Are to our Jesus given: 
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice! 

4 
Rejoice in glorious hope! 
Our Lord the judge shall come, 
And take His servants up 
To their eternal home: 
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

My sin, oh, the bliss of this glorious thought!
My sin, not in part but the whole,
Is nailed to the cross, and I bear it no more,
Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul! 

Bobbi,
This is my favorite verse too. Indeed, Hallelujah!


----------



## Whitefield

21st Century Calvinist said:


> My sin, oh, the bliss of this glorious thought!
> My sin, not in part but the whole,
> Is nailed to the cross, and I bear it no more,
> Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul!
> 
> Bobbi,
> This is my favorite verse too. Indeed, Hallelujah!



I always want to sing this verse real slow so it sinks in.


----------



## Hamalas

One of my favorites is actually slightly more obscure. It was written by Horatius Bonar and is called, "Not What My Hands Have Done." Nathan Clark George did one of the best arrangements of this hymn that I have ever heard. You can hear a clip of that here: Nathan Clark George | Indieheaven | Discover The Future of Music | Independent Christian Music)

Here are the words:


> Not what my hands have done can save my guilty soul;
> Not what my toiling flesh has borne can make my spirit whole.
> Not what I feel or do can give me peace with God;
> Not all my prayers and sighs and tears can bear my awful load.
> 
> Your voice alone, O Lord, can speak to me of grace;
> Your power alone, O Son of God, can all my sin erase.
> No other work but Yours, no other blood will do;
> No strength but that which is divine can bear me safely through.
> 
> Thy work alone, O Christ, can ease this weight of sin;
> Thy blood alone, O Lamb of God, can give me peace within.
> Thy love to me, O God, not mine, O Lord, to Thee,
> Can rid me of this dark unrest, And set my spirit free.
> 
> I bless the Christ of God; I rest on love divine;
> And with unfaltering lip and heart I call this Savior mine.
> His cross dispels each doubt; I bury in His tomb
> Each thought of unbelief and fear, each lingering shade of gloom.
> 
> I praise the God of grace; I trust His truth and might;
> He calls me His, I call Him mine, My God, my joy and light.
> ’Tis He Who saveth me, and freely pardon gives;
> I love because He loveth me, I live because He lives.


----------



## BJClark

21st Century Calvinist;



> My sin, oh, the bliss of this glorious thought!
> My sin, not in part but the whole,
> Is nailed to the cross, and I bear it no more,
> Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul!



We sang this last Sunday..and I was pondering it one day this past week when my son and I were going to the store, and he asked what I was thinking about..

And I told him, "that Christ shed His blood for ALL of our sin, not a little bit of it, where we have to 'work' to pay off the rest, by helping others, or by going to church, or giving money, like some religions teach, but He paid the price for ALL of it..and I am just so thankful that God loved us that He paid the price for us..and it makes me want to cry and sing His Praises, so that the whole world can hear, because it's a debt I can never repay." Then I started bellowing out this verse..he just smiled and told me he loves me..

Then he started asking me about different religions and what they believe..I like it when my children ask me what I'm thinking about...because it opens the doors to these type of conversations..


----------



## discipulo

If I had to pick just one hymn it would be this one, such amazing words that draws us to God’s Love revealed in Christ.

_God shows His love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us._ Romans 5:8



When I survey the wondrous cross
On which the Prince of glory died,
My richest gain I count but loss,
And pour contempt on all my pride.

Forbid it, Lord, that I should boast,
Save in the death of Christ my God!
All the vain things that charm me most,
I sacrifice them to His blood.

See from His head, His hands, His feet,
Sorrow and love flow mingled down!
Did ever such love and sorrow meet,
Or thorns compose so rich a crown?

His dying crimson, like a robe,
Spreads over His body on the tree;
Then I am dead to all the globe,
And all the globe is dead to me.

Were the whole realm of nature mine,
That were a present far too small;
Love so amazing, so divine,
Demands my soul, my life, my all.


Isaac Watts (1674-1748)


----------



## Ivan

21st Century Calvinist said:


> My sin, oh, the bliss of this glorious thought!
> My sin, not in part but the whole,
> Is nailed to the cross, and I bear it no more,
> Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul!
> 
> Bobbi,
> This is my favorite verse too. Indeed, Hallelujah!





discipulo said:


> If I had to pick just one hymn it would be this one, such amazing words that draws us to God’s Love revealed in Christ.
> 
> _God shows His love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us._ Romans 5:8
> 
> 
> 
> When I survey the wondrous cross
> On which the Prince of glory died,
> My richest gain I count but loss,
> And pour contempt on all my pride.
> 
> Forbid it, Lord, that I should boast,
> Save in the death of Christ my God!
> All the vain things that charm me most,
> I sacrifice them to His blood.
> 
> See from His head, His hands, His feet,
> Sorrow and love flow mingled down!
> Did ever such love and sorrow meet,
> Or thorns compose so rich a crown?
> 
> His dying crimson, like a robe,
> Spreads over His body on the tree;
> Then I am dead to all the globe,
> And all the globe is dead to me.
> 
> Were the whole realm of nature mine,
> That were a present far too small;
> Love so amazing, so divine,
> Demands my soul, my life, my all.
> 
> 
> Isaac Watts (1674-1748)



Two _*great*_ hymns!


----------



## christiana

All Heaven Declares
Noel and Tricia Richards
m-notes (2061 bytes)

All heaven declares the glory of the Risen Lord;
Who can compare with the beauty of the Lord?
Forever He will be the Lamb upon the throne;
I gladly bow the knee and worship Him alone.

I will proclaim the glory of the Risen Lord;
Who once was slain to reconcile man to God.
Forever You will be the Lamb upon the throne;
I gladly bow the knee and worship You alone.

Copyright (c) 1987 Thankyou Music. Admin. by Integrity’s Hosanna! Music
Used by permission CCLI #361968


----------



## ServantofGod

The Church's One Foundation

*The Church's one foundation
is Jesus Christ her Lord;
she is his new creation,
by water and the word:
from heaven he came and sought her
to be his holy bride;
with his own blood he bought her,
and for her life he died.*
*
Elect from every nation,
yet one o'er all the earth,
her charter of salvation,
one Lord, one faith, one birth;
one holy Name she blesses,
partakes one holy food,
and to one hope she presses,
with every grace endued.*
*
The Church shall never perish!
Her dear Lord to defend,
To guide, sustain, and cherish,
Is with her to the end:
Though there be those who hate her,
And false sons in her pale,
Against both foe or traitor
She ever shall prevail.*

*Though with a scornful wonder
men see her sore oppressed,
by schisms rent asunder,
by heresies distressed;
yet saints their watch are keeping,
their cry goes up, "How long?"
and soon the night of weeping
shall be the morn of song.*

*Mid toil and tribulation,
and tumult of her war
she waits the consummation
of peace for evermore;
till with the vision glorious
her longing eyes are blessed,
and the great Church victorious
shall be the Church at rest.*

*Yet she on earth hath union
with God, the Three in one,
and mystic sweet communion
with those whose rest is won.
O happy ones and holy!
Lord, give us grace that we
like them, the meek and lowly,
on high may dwell with thee.*


Crown Him with many Crowns

Crown Him with many crowns, the Lamb upon His throne.
Hark! How the heavenly anthem drowns all music but its own.
Awake, my soul, and sing of Him who died for thee,
And hail Him as thy matchless King through all eternity.

Crown Him the virgin’s Son, the God incarnate born,
Whose arm those crimson trophies won which now His brow adorn;
Fruit of the mystic rose, as of that rose the stem;
The root whence mercy ever flows, the Babe of Bethlehem.

Crown Him the Son of God, before the worlds began,
And ye who tread where He hath trod, crown Him the Son of Man;
*Who every grief hath known that wrings the human breast,
And takes and bears them for His own, that all in Him may rest.*

Crown Him the Lord of life, who triumphed over the grave,
And rose victorious in the strife for those He came to save.
His glories now we sing, who died, and rose on high,
Who died eternal life to bring, and lives that death may die.

Crown Him the Lord of peace, whose power a scepter sways
From pole to pole, that wars may cease, and all be prayer and praise.
His reign shall know no end, and round His pierced feet
Fair flowers of paradise extend their fragrance ever sweet.

Crown Him the Lord of love, behold His hands and side,
Those wounds, yet visible above, in beauty glorified.
No angel in the sky can fully bear that sight,
But downward bends his burning eye at mysteries so bright.

Crown Him the Lord of Heaven, enthroned in worlds above,
Crown Him the King to Whom is given the wondrous name of Love.
Crown Him with many crowns, as thrones before Him fall;
Crown Him, ye kings, with many crowns, for He is King of all.

Crown Him the Lord of lords, who over all doth reign,
Who once on earth, the incarnate Word, for ransomed sinners slain,
Now lives in realms of light, where saints with angels sing
Their songs before Him day and night, their God, Redeemer, King.

Crown Him the Lord of years, the Potentate of time,
Creator of the rolling spheres, ineffably sublime.
All hail, Redeemer, hail! For Thou has died for me;
Thy praise and glory shall not fail throughout eternity.


----------



## he beholds

You guys have named some really great ones! 
I'm home with my daughter who is not feeling well, so it's been great to "sing" these hymns as I'm reading this thread!
My favorite:
John Newton's _I asked the Lord_
Number 3 here

I asked the Lord that I might grow
In faith and love and every grace
Might more of His salvation know
And seek more earnestly His face

Twas He who taught me thus to pray
And He I trust has answered prayer
But it has been in such a way
As almost drove me to despair

I hoped that in some favored hour
At once He’d answer my request
And by His love’s constraining power
Subdue my sins and give me rest

Instead of this He made me feel
The hidden evils of my heart
And let the angry powers of Hell
Assault my soul in every part

Yea more with His own hand He seemed
Intent to aggravate my woe
Crossed all the fair designs I schemed,
Cast out my feelings, laid me low

Lord why is this, I trembling cried
Wilt Thou pursue thy worm to death?
”Tis in this way,” the Lord replied
”I answer prayer for grace and faith”

“These inward trials I employ
from self and pride to set thee free
And break thy schemes of earthly joy
That thou mayest seek thy all in me
That thou mayest seek thy all in me.”


----------



## BJClark

he beholds




> I'm home with my daughter who is not feeling well, so it's been great to "sing" these hymns as I'm reading this thread!



I was reading this last night when everyone else in the house was sleeping, and I was trying to refrain from singing them really loud, so as to not wake everyone else in the house...

When my kids were little I would sing many of these as bedtime songs as they went to sleep, so much better than rock-a-bye baby falling out of a tree..


----------



## ServantofGod

BJClark said:


> so much better than rock-a-bye baby falling out of a tree..




That's not a hymn!?


----------



## jambo

*Isaac Watts' 'Jesus shall reign' (specially to the tune Warrington)*

Jesus shall reign where e'er the sun
doth his successive journeys run;
his kingdom stretch from shore to shore,
till moons shall wax and wane no more.

To him shall endless prayer be made,
and praises throng to crown his head;
his Name like sweet perfume shall rise
with every morning sacrifice.

People and realms of every tongue
dwell on his love with sweetest song;
and infant voices shall proclaim
their early blessings on his Name.

Blessings abound where e'er he reigns:
the prisoner leaps to lose his chains,
the weary find eternal rest,
and all the sons of want are blest.

When he displays his healing power,
death and the curse are known no more;
in him the tribes of Adam boast
more blessings than their father lost

Let every creature rise and bring
peculiar honors to our King;
angels descend with songs again,
and earth repeat the loud Amen.

*Josiah Condor's 'Thou art the Everlasting Word'*

THOU art the everlasting Word,
The Father's only Son;
God manifestly seen and heard,
The heaven's beloved One;
Worthy, O Lamb of God, art Thou,
That every knee to Thee should bow!

In Thee, most perfectly expressed,
The Father's glories shine;
Of the full Deity Possessed,
Eternally Divine;
Worthy, O Lamb of God, art Thou,
That every knee to Thee should bow!

True image of the Infinite,
Whose essence is concealed;
Brightness of uncreated light,
The heart of God revealed;
Worthy, O Lamb of God, art Thou,
That every knee to Thee should bow!

But the high mysteries of Thy Name
An angel's grasp transcend;
The Father only -glorious claim-!
The Son can comprehend.
Worthy, O Lamb of God, art Thou,
That every knee to Thee should bow!

Throughout the universe of bliss,
The centre Thou, and Sun;
The eternal theme of praise is this,
To Heaven's beloved One,
Worthy, O Lamb of God, art Thou,
That every knee to Thee should bow!

*Vernon Higham's 'Great is the Gospel*

Great is the gospel of our glorious God,
where mercy met the anger of God’s rod;
a penalty was paid and pardon bought,
and sinners lost at last to Him were brought:

_O let the praises of my heart be Thine,
for Christ has died that I may call Him mine,
that I may sing with those who dwell above,
adoring, praising Jesus, King of love._

Great is the mystery of godliness,
great is the work of God’s own holiness;
it moves my soul, and causes me to long
for greater joys than to the earth belong:

The Spirit vindicated Christ our Lord,
and angels sang with joy and sweet accord;
the nations heard, a dark world flamed with light
when Jesus rose in glory and in might:

I also like AND CAN IT BE as well as M'Cheyne's WHEN THIS PASSING WORLD IS DONE. But its very hard topick just one.


----------



## Mindaboo

I love hymns so this list could go on for a long time.

A few of my personal favorites are:

Be Still My Soul
O the Deep Deep Love of Jesus
Before the Throne of God Above
Be Thou My Vision
And Can It Be
It is Well with My Soul
A Mighty Fortress is Our God
I Need Thee Every Hour
Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing
Nothing but the Blood
There is a Fountain
How Great Thou Art
In Christ Alone
Great is Thy Faithfulness
Holy,Holy,Holy
Immortal, Invisible, God Only Wise
I am not Skilled to Understand
My Hope is Built on Nothing Less

Before the Throne of God Above and Be Still My Soul are probably my favorites. Before The Throne of God Above makes me cry everytime I listen to it. Thinking about my name being graven on His hands and my name being written on His heart overwhelms me with unspeakable joy. I listen to this song almost every day. I am a lover of hymns. 

Before the throne of God above
I have a strong and perfect plea.
A great high Priest whose Name is Love
Who ever lives and pleads for me.
My name is graven on His hands,
My name is written on His heart.
I know that while in Heaven He stands
No tongue can bid me thence depart.

When Satan tempts me to despair
And tells me of the guilt within,
Upward I look and see Him there
Who made an end of all my sin.
Because the sinless Savior died
My sinful soul is counted free.
For God the just is satisfied
To look on Him and pardon me.

Behold Him there the risen Lamb,
My perfect spotless righteousness,
The great unchangeable I AM,
The King of glory and of grace,
One in Himself I cannot die.
My soul is purchased by His blood,
My life is hid with Christ on high,
With Christ my Savior and my God!


----------



## JBaldwin

I love "Before the Throne of God" as well. We sang this more up-to-date version of "Jesus Priceless Treasure" this morning. 

Jesus, Priceless Treasure 
Jesus, priceless treasure, source of purest pleasure,
Friend and brother true:
Oh, how long in anguish shall my spirit languish,
Yearning, Lord, for You?
Oh, Yours I am O Spotless Lamb, to follow Your command!
I will never leave You, seek no love beside You,
Jesus, priceless treasure of my heart.

Chorus:
Oh Jesus, my treasure, take my heart and make it Yours.
Oh Jesus, my precious Lord, I love You.
In Your arms I’m resting, all my foes are fleeing-
None can touch me here.
Though the earth be shaking, every heart be quaking,
Jesus calms my fear.
When lightnings flash and thunders crash I’m safely in Your grasp.
Though my sin assails me Jesus will not fail me,
Jesus, priceless treasure of my heart.
Chorus:
Banish fear and sadness for the Lord of gladness,
Jesus, enters in.
Those who love the Father, though the storms my gather,
Still have peace within.
When grief and pain pour down like rain Your loving arms remain.
Count this world as nothing since the one I’m gaining
Is priceless treasure of my heart


My favorite line from this hymn "Count this world as nothing, since one I'm gaining is Jesus priceless treasure of my heart."

It has been a real pleasure thinking about these hymns. What a vast storehouse of theology and experience is wrapped in these wonderful hymns.


----------



## matthew11v25

I have to say this one sung to the Old 100th. 
[video=youtube;6eSkid297dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eSkid297dQ[/video]

_All people that on earth do dwell,
Sing to the Lord with cheerful voice.
Him serve with fear, His praise forth tell;
Come ye before Him and rejoice.

O enter then His gates with praise;
Approach with joy His courts unto;
Praise, laud, and bless His Name always,
For it is seemly so to do.

Because the Lord our God is good;
His mercy is for ever sure;
His truth at all times firmly stood,
And shall from age to age endure.

Praise God, from Whom all blessings flow;
Praise Him, all creatures here below;
Praise Him above, ye heavenly host;
Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost._


----------



## Skyler

Amazing Grace?

It's one of my personal favorites, no less so because it was one I was learning in vocal lessons at the same time I was uncovering the truths of Calvinism.


----------



## AThornquist

I love many of the songs that have been mentioned so far. We typically sing at least one of the many aforementioned songs and also sing different songs that would be considered more contemporary Christian music, though it is God-honoring and God-focused, such as:

[video=youtube;Me_Zxc0CGYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me_Zxc0CGYs[/video]


(Obviously we are nowhere near EP  )


----------



## OPC'n

"Not What My Hands Have Done" is another of my favorites!


----------



## dsmith

When my daughter was born she had colic, 
so bedtime consisted of a medley of every hymn known by man...

But my favorites, and hers to this day are:

#1 Te Diem

...Christ son of the Father,
King of Endless Glory,
You came amoung us lowly,
Birth of Mary's womb,
You robbed death of it's power,
You opened heaven's treasure,
Now you sit at God's right hand,
Soon to be our Judge,
Come, Lord Jesus, Come and help your people
Those for whom you shed your blood 
To Whom you gave new birth
You are Holy, Holy
Powerful and Mighty
Your Glory fills the heavens
Your splendor fills the earth. 

#2 O For a Thousand Tongues to Sing
My Great Redeemer's Praise
The glories of My God and King
The Triumph of his Grace

#3 Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing

#4 In Christ Alone


----------



## JohnGill

And Can It Be


----------



## BradyC

Some of my favorites are:

In Christ Alone
Before the Throne of God Above
It Is Well With My Soul
Be Thou My Vision
Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing
There is a Fountain Filled with Blood
My Hope is Built on Nothing Less
Agnus Dei

In Christ,
Brady


----------



## timmopussycat

lynnie said:


> The Glad acapello version of this is my all time favorite hymn. I am sure they play that CD before the throne in between psalms .
> 
> Crown Him with Many Crowns is my #2 fave. And that updated Vivki Cook version of Before the throne of God is beautiful.



If I was the Dictator of the Christian Church for one day, I think my one action might be to prohibit deletions of verses of hymns from hymnbooks. Both Crown Him with Many Crowns (thanks Ian for restoring that verse) and Rejoice the Lord is King have suffered that fate. I herewith give you the full and original version of the latter. 

Rejoice, the Lord is King! 
Your Lord and King adore! 
Rejoice, give thanks, and 
sing and triumph evermore: 
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice! 

2 
Jesus, the Savior, reigns, 
The God of truth and love; 
When He had purged our stains, 
He took His seat above: 
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice! 

3
He sits at God's right hand
Til all His foes submit,
And bow to his command 
and fall beneath His feet. 
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice!

4
He all our foes shall quell,
shall all our sins destroy,
and every bosom swell 
with pure seraphic joy!
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice!

5
His kingdom cannot fail, 
He rules o'er earth and heaven; 
The keys of death and grave 
Are to our Jesus given: 
Lift up your heart, 
lift up your voice! 
Rejoice, again 
I say, rejoice! 

6 
Rejoice in glorious hope! 
Our Lord the judge shall come, 
And take His servants up 
To their eternal home: 
(And the last two lines of this verse were originally)
We soon shall hear
the archangel's voice, 
the trump of God
shall sound, rejoice!

-----Added 2/4/2009 at 09:27:11 EST-----



Hippo said:


> "Rock Of Ages" by Toplady
> 
> Rock of ages, cleft for me,
> Let me hide myself in Thee!
> Let the Water and the Blood,
> From thy riven Side which flow'd,
> Be of Sin the double Cure,
> Cleanse me from its Guilt and Pow'r.



Toplady's original last line was
"Cleanse from wrath and make me pure" which scans better.


----------



## Jon Lake

I can't pick a favorite! Almost ANYTHING in the 1940 Episcopal Hymnal is good Godly fare! (For my Presbyterian friends, the 1940 is our "Trinity Hymnal" you can't go wrong!)


----------



## timmopussycat

matthew11v25 said:


> I have to say this one sung to the Old 100th.
> YouTube - The Martins - All People That On Earth Do Dwell
> 
> _All people that on earth do dwell,
> Sing to the Lord with cheerful voice.
> Him serve with fear, His praise forth tell;
> Come ye before Him and rejoice.
> 
> O enter then His gates with praise;
> Approach with joy His courts unto;
> Praise, laud, and bless His Name always,
> For it is seemly so to do.
> 
> Because the Lord our God is good;
> His mercy is for ever sure;
> His truth at all times firmly stood,
> And shall from age to age endure.
> 
> Praise God, from Whom all blessings flow;
> Praise Him, all creatures here below;
> Praise Him above, ye heavenly host;
> Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost._



A friend of mine, on the last day working as a radio announcer for CBC (Canadian public radio) used a lovely large choir, brass and organ arrangement of this as the final selection of her show, prefacing it with "Many have wondered how we'd end this show. Could there be anything else...?"

-----Added 2/5/2009 at 09:33:38 EST-----

My favourites list is long and includes most of the hymns already mentioned. But a couple that arn't are the following: 

O Love, How Deep
Text: 15th cent. Latin;
Music: Canadian Anglican Blue hymnal 
Tune: Puer Nobis Nacitur Meter: LM 
________________________________________
1.	O love, how deep, how broad, how high, 
it fills the heart with ecstasy, 
that God, the Son of God, should take 
our mortal form for mortals' sake! 

2. He sent no angel to our race
Of higher or of lower place,
But bore the robe of human frame
Himself, and to this lost world came.

3.	For us baptized, for us he bore 
his holy fast and hungered sore, 
for us temptation sharp he knew; 
for us the tempter overthrew. 

4.	For us he prayed; for us he taught; 
for us his daily works he wrought; 
by words and signs and actions thus 
still seeking not himself, but us. 

5.	For us to evil power betrayed, 
scourged, mocked, in purple robe arrayed, 
for us he bore the cross and death, 
for us at length gave up his breath. 

6.	For us he died and rose again; 
for us he went on high to reign; 
for us he sent his Spirit here, 
to guide, to strengthen, and to cheer. 

6.	To Him whose boundless love has won
Salvation for us through His Son;
To God the Father, glory be
Both now and through eternity.

And my favourite 20th century hymn. Note that the author later gave in to political correctness and changed the "thee's" to "you's" which ruined one of the greatest, if not the greatest declaration of our union with Christ in all English hymnody. 

We come, O Christ, to thee (Tune: Darwall's 148th)
________________________________________
We come, O Christ to thee, 
true Son of God and man,
by whom all things consist, 
in whom all life began:
in thee alone we live and move, 
and have our being in thy love.

Thou art the Way to God, 
thy blood our ransom paid;
in thee we face our Judge 
and Maker unafraid.
Before the throne absolved we stand, 
thy love has met thy law's demand.

Thou art the living Truth! 
All wisdom dwells in thee,
thou source of every skill, 
eternal Verity!
Thou great I AM! In thee we rest, 
sure answer to our every quest.

Thou only art true Life, 
to know thee is to live
the more abundant life 
that earth can never give:
O risen Lord! We live in thee:
and thou in us eternally!

We worship thee, Lord Christ,
our Savior and our King,
to thee our youth and strength 
adoringly we bring:
so fill our hearts that men may see
thy life in us, and turn to thee! 
________________________________________
Words: Margaret Clarkson (1915-);


----------



## Theogenes

Hamalas said:


> One of my favorites is actually slightly more obscure. It was written by Horatius Bonar and is called, "Not What My Hands Have Done." Nathan Clark George did one of the best arrangements of this hymn that I have ever heard. You can hear a clip of that here: Nathan Clark George | Indieheaven | Discover The Future of Music | Independent Christian Music)
> 
> Here are the words:
> 
> 
> 
> Not what my hands have done can save my guilty soul;
> Not what my toiling flesh has borne can make my spirit whole.
> Not what I feel or do can give me peace with God;
> Not all my prayers and sighs and tears can bear my awful load.
> 
> Your voice alone, O Lord, can speak to me of grace;
> Your power alone, O Son of God, can all my sin erase.
> No other work but Yours, no other blood will do;
> No strength but that which is divine can bear me safely through.
> 
> Thy work alone, O Christ, can ease this weight of sin;
> Thy blood alone, O Lamb of God, can give me peace within.
> Thy love to me, O God, not mine, O Lord, to Thee,
> Can rid me of this dark unrest, And set my spirit free.
> 
> I bless the Christ of God; I rest on love divine;
> And with unfaltering lip and heart I call this Savior mine.
> His cross dispels each doubt; I bury in His tomb
> Each thought of unbelief and fear, each lingering shade of gloom.
> 
> I praise the God of grace; I trust His truth and might;
> He calls me His, I call Him mine, My God, my joy and light.
> ’Tis He Who saveth me, and freely pardon gives;
> I love because He loveth me, I live because He lives.
Click to expand...



Ben,
This is one of my all time favorites as well! I have not heard George's version.
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Don Kistler

It changes from time to time and from season to season, but right now I'd have to say it is the hymn by Nikolaus Ludwig von Zinzendorf, "Jesus, Thy Blood and Righteousness."

Jesus, Thy blood and righteousness
My beauty are, my glorious dress;
’Midst flaming worlds, in these arrayed,
With joy shall I lift up my head.

Bold shall I stand in Thy great day;
For who aught to my charge shall lay?
Fully absolved through these I am
From sin and fear, from guilt and shame.

The holy, meek, unspotted Lamb,
Who from the Father’s bosom came,
Who died for me, e’en me to atone,
Now for my Lord and God I own.

Lord, I believe Thy precious blood,
Which, at the mercy seat of God,
Forever doth for sinners plead,
For me, e’en for my soul, was shed.

Lord, I believe were sinners more
Than sands upon the ocean shore,
Thou hast for all a ransom paid,
For all a full atonement made.

When from the dust of death I rise
To claim my mansion in the skies,
Ev’n then this shall be all my plea,
Jesus hath lived, hath died, for me.

This spotless robe the same appears,
When ruined nature sinks in years;
No age can change its glorious hue,
The robe of Christ is ever new.

Jesus, the endless praise to Thee,
Whose boundless mercy hath for me—
For me a full atonement made,
An everlasting ransom paid.

O let the dead now hear Thy voice;
Now bid Thy banished ones rejoice;
Their beauty this, their glorious dress,
Jesus, Thy blood and righteousness.


----------



## coramdeo

*My Lord, I Did Not Choose You.*

May I nominate "My Lord I did Not Choose You" by Josiah Conder
Currently Recorded by Matthew Smith in the Album "All I Owe"

My Lord, I did not choose You,
For that could never be;
My heart would still refuse You,
Had You not chosen me.
You took the sin that stained me,
You cleansed me, made me new;
Of old You have ordained me,
That I should live in You.

Unless Your grace had called me
And taught my op’ning mind,
The world would have enthralled me,
To heav’nly glories blind.
My heart knows none above You;
For Your rich grace I thirst;
I know that if I love You,
You must have loved me first.

[ Back ]


----------

